# PC Speakers



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I'm new to home audio. I currently have the Logitech 680 5.1 PC speakers and when I got them, they were basically the best PC speakers available and I was totally stoked about them. That time has definately come and gone. 

Now that I'm much more into car audio and SQ the 680 speakers are pretty much crap to me. It's got highs, lows but no midrange. The lows aren't that great either. In fact, I was never really pleased with the subwoofer. 

Anyways, I'd really like to build my own 2.1 system for my PC to replace this one. Maybe expand it to 5.1 eventually, who knows.

First off, what do I need for the reciever or what do I run the speakers off of that I can connect to my pc with? 

What drivers should I use and are there any plans for this type of setup? I'm thinking maybe 5.25" speakers with some 1" tweeters or something similar.

Toss me some ideas!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

All you SQ kids out there and nobody has DIY pc speakers?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I have the 680s as well. I think some of what you're talking about are sound card related. My 680s fare pretty well. I agree with the subwoofer issue though, mostly a one or two note sub down low. It was designed to play up to the main woofers, something like 125-150hz. Also, from what I'm aware the 680s have reduced output above 10khz.

I like mine because they're "good enough" for computer listeing, movies and music while doing other work.

When I planned out replacing them, I was going to use a Denon unit from ebay. If I were to do it now, I would just use an amp and a quality sound card, run rcas directly to the amp.


----------



## Steven T (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.krksys.com/products_rokit_rp8.php

Best I EVER HAD (They are ACTIVE)


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yea we need more people to get in the other diy audio section. Either that or we need more people with experience in Home audio.  I would build a DIY bookself for my budget of around $100, but I don't really want to make the cabinets for them. I don't really have the tools readily accessible. Also I don't want to build something that no one at least has some experience with. Hence is why I will probably just go for some pre builts.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

all depends what you're looking for...

Gaming.. you want a 4.1 system (I don't know many games that are actually 5.1)

Music.. well.. just go with a regular home system.... but smaller

PC speakers are nothing special, but it all definitely starts with your sound card. Make sure you have a good card FIRST... then you can think about speakers.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I currently have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 platinum I believe. Not the best anymore but was pretty high up there when I got it several years ago. 

I want this for gaming, watching movies and listening to music. Just because it's on a PC doesn't mean they can't be some pretty nice speakers. Most of the time when I game I use my wireless Sennheiser headphones though.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> I currently have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 platinum I believe. Not the best anymore but was pretty high up there when I got it several years ago.
> 
> I want this for gaming, watching movies and listening to music. Just because it's on a PC doesn't mean they can't be some pretty nice speakers. Most of the time when I game I use my wireless Sennheiser headphones though.


Ok, that card is a perfect base for building a great system. All you'll need is an amplifier and some drivers.

Now.. with Gaming and movies, obviously you'll need a 5.1 system.. so right off the bat. this wont be an extreme budget setup. You'll need at least 6 channels of amplification.

Now... I'm surprised that you don't like your logitech speakers... I have the 4.1 THX set z.560??? (maybe z.560.. it's like a 400RMS setup) and I love them... I mean like.. it could be better.. but it would cost a good amount of money to top them.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

The only movies I watch are ones I download and they're only stereo as far as I know. Typical 700mb AVI Divx or Xvid movies you find on torrent sites. Which is why I'm not too concerned about the movies aspect of my speakers. For gaming, I'm not too worried about surround sound either because I have those wireless headphones that I use 95% of the time. I work swing shift so when I game, everyone is usually sleeping in my house so I can't use my speakers anyways. 

So these are mainly for movies(surround sound doesn't matter because the media isn't THX or DTS)and music.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Then I would just stick with what you already have.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

The best 2 channel computer speakers I have found so far at a reasonable price are the Klipsch Promedia 2.1's. I had tried a number of others and was not happy. I have two sets of these in use in my house. I am generally not a fan of the klipsch sound, but these get reasonably loud and are very clear. The fact that the satellites run down to around 100hz clearly gives them an advantage over other satellite PC systems I tried. They are not phenomenal, but they are pretty good. 

http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/promedia-2-1.aspx

They have a 5.1 channel version, but I have not heard it. 

For me the next step would be powered monitors like the RKR V series.


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

For the $70 I paid each for a PM-9 and a PM-14 like this one:http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/ele/525241597.html

I think they're pretty damn good - you don't see them come up very often ... something to consider.  Sheez, it's very tempting to pick these up for a backup.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I have the Klipsch ProMedia GMX 2.1 setup as well and for what it is, it sounds pretty darn good. I even snipped the speaker leads going to the sub from teh plate amp and hooked them up to my DIYMA. It's not quite enough power, but it works until I get my 4 EHQS 12 housed. In which case, the plate amp has an RCA for sub out to add more subwoofers.


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

I`m absolutely in love with my Klipsch iFi system. Yes, they are PC speakers, can´t play TERRIBLY loud and do sound best near-field. But the sound are really beyond any PC speaker set I`ve heard. The bass is not boomy and undefined, it´s rather snappy and somewhat detailed. The system actually provide a good hint of hifi, with a lot of the Klipsch fun factor. If pushed too hard they´ll compress a bit and turn a bit light and "skinny". But by then you´d probably have everyone on the next floor knocking on your door  

Highly recommended, assuming you don´t expect $2000 performance from ~$400 speakers. 

My setup (ignore the ugly wall paint, I didn´t choose the colour)


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

CBRworm said:


> The best 2 channel computer speakers I have found so far at a reasonable price are the Klipsch Promedia 2.1's. I had tried a number of others and was not happy. I have two sets of these in use in my house. I am generally not a fan of the klipsch sound, but these get reasonably loud and are very clear. The fact that the satellites run down to around 100hz clearly gives them an advantage over other satellite PC systems I tried. They are not phenomenal, but they are pretty good.
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/promedia-2-1.aspx
> 
> ...



I read the specs and it says 200hz. The sub plays up to 100hz. Meaning there's a gap between the two unless it's got a mellow crossover slope. Probably not noticeable but with bigger speakers like 5.25" I think you could easily take care of that.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Thats the frequency they rated the amp for at whatever THD they posted. It is safe to say the satellites play higher than 1khz.

The satellites do reproduce 100hz fairly well with the sub off, the sub plays up to about 300hz with a shallow crossover at just below 100hz. With the sub level all the way down the response is fairly flat.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

anyone compared the 2.1 to the GMX set? bestbuy has the 2.1's in stock, which means i can pick them up tonight, but I can get the GMX's online for cheaper.

just wondering what the differences in sound are.

the GMX's look better on paper, and aren't quite as old.


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

What about the Swans M-200 or M200MKII? Its not the highs, lows or the power that will get you but the soundstage, imaging and tangibility of the instruments and musicians are way way better than my Klipsch speakers.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

swans are more than i want to pay. here is the review for the 2300's. halfway down the page on the right it lists the top pc speakers. these were number 1, the klipsch's were number 5.

http://reviews.cnet.com/pc-speakers/logitech-z-2300/4505-3179_7-30993080.html?tag=txt

i've went by cnet's ratings before and they were pretty accurate, so i'm just going to try and get a set of the logi's.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Funny, I was in BB yesterday and the Klipsch Pro Media 2.1s really caught me by surprise....surprisingly natural sounding (playing some old jazz instrumentals)..of course, the driver housings looked much larger than the average PC satellites.

1" horn driver and 3" Fiberglass woofer....

I've been thinking of ditching my Logitech X-230 (2 pairs of dual 1 or 2" phase plug looking silver drivers) and reusing my Roland DS-90active monitors but don't really have the room to get the most out of them...


Jeremy


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Comparatively they are more but relatively they are a bargain for the price.

If you look at madisound or PE, the quality cabinets alone will cost you over $200 for a pair.

I craiglisted a powered sub w/ variable crossover for $50 and swapped the driver for a Peerless SLS $65?.

For a tad over $300 and what you get, its a steal.

Review:
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/1101/swanm200.htm


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

What are you using for processing/inputs? A regular 2 channel PC soundcard, surround, or aux amplifier? Was the sub a computer based PC sub or are you using a HT plate amp/sub combo? 

Just wondering how you matched the SLS to the existing amp/enclosure if it is actually an active PC sub (like Logitech, Altec Lansing,etc)

Those Swans look very appealing but I'd have to audition them to spend $300 (and possibly would if I could hear them). I even keep considering DIY but hate xover design...


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm sure they're great for the money, just more than i want to spend. i have a creative audigy 7.1 card in my pc, but don't really game that much any more. for reference, my previous computer speakers was the little dell sound bar. i just needed some kind of audio for youtube, etc. i figured i'd get a little better set for games and to hook up to the tv for movies.

niceguy, xover pro makes things pretty easy. you should look into it.


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

niceguy said:


> What are you using for processing/inputs? A regular 2 channel PC soundcard, surround, or aux amplifier? Was the sub a computer based PC sub or are you using a HT plate amp/sub combo?
> 
> Just wondering how you matched the SLS to the existing amp/enclosure if it is actually an active PC sub (like Logitech, Altec Lansing,etc)
> 
> Those Swans look very appealing but I'd have to audition them to spend $300 (and possibly would if I could hear them). I even keep considering DIY but hate xover design...



I got an Echo Indigo Laptop Soundcard. The amp to sub has inputs and output I believe its a KLH, (not a pc sub). I sealed the box and added SLS, it calls for about that volume, but for a PC system I dont need exactness and has a knob to adjust x-over. I crossed by ear. They are $200, no sub. There are very few places to audition these (they dont sell em at Worst Buy or Circuit Pity)


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm bringing this up briefly since I'm pretty new to aftermarket soundcards and I have a noob question: What kind of soundcard allows for the following:

I have a home built sub setup(PE 250w plate amp,0.6cf sealed box and a TB 740c 8" sub)that I don't use for anything. I can simply plug that into the soundcard using a 3.5mm to dual RCA patch from the amp to the soundcard and still have the proper signal,etc?

Also, I can then add any given pair of PC speakers and simply plug them also into the soundcard and all three speakers will work properly together?

Is this possible with just about any soundcard? I don't need anything high end (don't watch movies on PC) but are there any budget cards w/built in EQs or even electronic xovers? I'm still thinking of DIY builds or using my Roland DS-90s though they're pretty bulky...

Thanks for the patience...


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

My brother's computer has a 5.1 sound on his motherboard and it only seems to work on the green input on his computer. I am not sure why they all don't work to provide sound to the receiver I have just noticed that. I am still wondering the same thing as you with the sub on a separate input on the computer. I would love to know if that could work on his computer, but I have it running through 1 input on the computer to his receiver and its working good that way.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i picked up the 2.1's from BB b/c they were local, and i'm very pleased. these things sound surprisingly good for the money. they get very loud while staying clear too.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

What did you pay? They don't have any in stock here but there's a ton of them advertised as open box returns for $100 shipped...tempting...


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

niceguy said:


> I'm bringing this up briefly since I'm pretty new to aftermarket soundcards and I have a noob question: What kind of soundcard allows for the following:
> 
> I have a home built sub setup(PE 250w plate amp,0.6cf sealed box and a TB 740c 8" sub)that I don't use for anything. I can simply plug that into the soundcard using a 3.5mm to dual RCA patch from the amp to the soundcard and still have the proper signal,etc?


Yes. Some high end PC soundcards come with a type of 'port replicator' (if you will) that have rca outs -- meaning the outputs of the soundcard are effectively 'pre-amp', so a 3.5mm to RCA would work.



> Also, I can then add any given pair of PC speakers and simply plug them also into the soundcard and all three speakers will work properly together?


If those 'any given pair of PC speakers' are powered (have some sort of amplification source) then yes.



> Is this possible with just about any soundcard? I don't need anything high end (don't watch movies on PC) but are there any budget cards w/built in EQs or even electronic xovers? I'm still thinking of DIY builds or using my Roland DS-90s though they're pretty bulky...
> 
> Thanks for the patience...


EQs would be through software and crossovers would have to be designed and built for the speakers -- if your design calls for them, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

niceguy said:


> What did you pay? They don't have any in stock here but there's a ton of them advertised as open box returns for $100 shipped...tempting...


i payed $150. normally i'd ebay it, (you can find them for about half price if you're lucky), but i didn't feel like waiting and i had the extra cash.


----------



## tdt00 (Oct 19, 2008)

As far as for SQ, you might wanna try dynaudio mc 15. dynaudio is a respected name in the sq arena, for home and automobile. they released the mc 15 in 2007. might wanna give it a try. i have always like dynaudio for cars, they're the best for the price-range imo.


----------



## slainnothing (Mar 7, 2008)

here is my computer 2.1 system


subwoofer in 1.75 @27hz
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-480
subwoofer amp 25wrms @4 ohms.. more than enough but i would get the 70 watt one.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-782

4 of these speakers (two each side).3 cubes @ 80hz
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-815
The amp
http://www.chipamp.com/lm1875.shtml

best computer system ive owned so far. it is even enough for a small home theater system


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I also use an active monitors on my computers. It is by far the best way to go and there is no limit to what you can do. You could even use Active pro sound speakers if you would like.




Steven T said:


> http://www.krksys.com/products_rokit_rp8.php
> 
> Best I EVER HAD (They are ACTIVE)


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I just recently built these little guys. 











The priorities I chose:

1. reasonably affordable
2. small enough to sit on my desk
3. appropriate for near field listening
4. shielded drivers
5. to be placed near a wall

I ended up choosing the Seas Neo alums, which I'm fairly fond of for their low distortion and smooth response. I also chose the Aurasound 4" neos on sale at Madisound. They're shielded, small, distortion performance is good, and they had a healthy x-max. Tearing off the cardboard ring attached to the surround seemed to improve the sound. Both drivers won't require any countersinking to flush mount, making box construction fairly straightforward. 

What I didn't optimize for is low end extension. It was critical to me that the enclosures be small, so you're looking at an F3 of about 80hz with this design. I also overestimated the amount of low end gain to compensate for the drivers being placed about 1' from the walls. If I could do it again, I would use a larger box tuned an octave lower. That will improve the lower midrange clarity and overall bass presentation dramatically. Your amp should be 4 ohm stable. Efficiency is a bit on the low side, but decent considering they are small drivers. I would recommend a good 25wpc amp to power them.

The crossover I just had Madisound do, since I didn't have the time or inclination and these weren't for a major project. I stuck with fairly inexpensive air core coils and poly caps to keep costs down.

My overall impressions are pretty good for the money. This isn't a boom and sizzle type of speaker as you may be used to seeing in most computer packages or mini-systems. Very good balance from top to bottom, and forgiving of most recordings. There's a very relaxed, laid back feel to it overall as well. Nothing jumps out at you right away. I would say neutral, a bit cold perhaps, but easy to listen to best characterizes these. I hesitate to compare them to anything else since I don't have them side by side. I think they're pretty good though for a speaker of this size and cost.

The box specs are:
1. internal dimensions - 6.5" high, 4.5" wide, 5" deep
2. .75" diameter round port 4" length


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

You can use any AVR. I use a slimline Pioneer Elite model, but if I were starting over I'd look for something with Audyssey MultEQ XT. 

I would recommend a digital link from your computer to your AVR: every modern Mac has a mini-optical out in line with the headphone jack, but I have no idea what the current state of notamacs is.

I recommend nearfield studio monitors. These are the ones I use, and I love them.

















(With a Tannoy Saturn S8iw in a sealed box for the center. The S8iw uses the same driver, and I modified the crossover to match the System 8 DMT II's. Subwoofer is a JBL W15GTi powered by a Crown XTi2000. No, not a small system!)


----------



## digital (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZMV5.html

5" woofer, 1" tweeter


----------

